# Western wing rams Forsale



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have 2 brand new western mvp unimount wing rams for sale they are new old stock. I also have 1 used wing ram unknown condition piston looks clean, not bent and pitted. I am asking $250.00 a piece for the new and $100 for the old obo. These bad boys are 305.99 at the local western dealer and u have to order. Call or text 574-532-6574


----------

